# differences in looped tubes?



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

Hello al! I have recently bought a new Torque slingshot from Simple Shot and I love it. I normally just stuck with flat bands but thought I would give these looped bands a try and they're pretty sweet. My question is, what are the significance of the numbers for looped tubes? for instance whats the difference in 2040 and 1745? What are the differences and how can you tell what each different number means?


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't know much detail but I do know that 2040 tubes are lighter to pull and 1745 are harder to pull. I'm sure others will have much more detail that will help you.

Njones


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/?p=152068


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Basically on Dankung tubes the first number is the inner diameter of the tube and the second is the outer diameter.

2040 tubes have an inner diameter of 20mm and an outer diameter of 40mm.


----------



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks guys! These were all very helpful!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

JTslinger said:


> Basically on Dankung tubes the first number is the inner diameter of the tube and the second is the outer diameter.
> 
> 2040 tubes have an inner diameter of 20mm and an outer diameter of 40mm.


Actually, the inner diameter is 2mm and the outer is 4mm. 20 mm is about .8 inch.  Easy mistake to make.

Unless you are shooting pretty heavy ammo, 2040 will be as fast or faster than 1745 at about half the draw weight.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Henry in Panama said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Basically on Dankung tubes the first number is the inner diameter of the tube and the second is the outer diameter.
> ...


Thank you for the correction. I keep forgetting to drop the 0. I may get it one of these days.


----------



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

One more question, what is the best size ammo for looped tubes? Specifically 2040.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I shoot 3/8 steel, 1/2 inch marbles and 5/8 inch marbles with looped 2040s.


----------



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks JT. I was just outside trying to shoot regular marbles and i got two fork hits in a row so i got a little nervous and stopped.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

How wide are the forks?


----------



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

It is the torque slingshot, so 1-9/16"


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I have had a few fork hits with my Torque. I'd stick with 3/8 steel or 1/2 inch marbles for now until you become more comfortable with it.


----------



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

wouldn't half inch marbles be heavier though?


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Not sure, I do t have a scale for measuring ammo.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

According to Joerg Sprave calculator at: http://slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html the weights of corresponding ammo is:

9.5 mm steel = 3.5 gr

12.7 mm marble = 2.36 gr

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Looped 2040 will handle up to .50 lead. It is overkill for 3/8 steel or marbles.

Jazz, I assume the numbers you gave are in grams (gm), not grains (gr). 9.5mm steel is about 50 grains.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Yes, Henry, you are right, sorry - and thanks!

jazz


----------

